# Diazepam in pregnancy



## Mrs E xx (May 22, 2011)

Hi 
I suffer from a severe needle phobia. When having blood tests for my Ivf treatment my gp prescribed 5 mg of diazepam tablets. I took one on the mornin of the test.

However I am now 9 weeks pregnant and am due to have a bloodtest this week, but am I safe to take my diazepam tablets Like I said I only take one 5mg tablet on the morning of the test. I obviously don't wanna harm my baby but I also suffer enormously with my phobia.

The tablets were prescribed whilst TTC but I am not sure of the effects now!

Many thanks stacey xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd advise discussing with your GP about this before you have your blood test. Diazepam had been used in pregnancy but only where benefit outweighs risk. There are side effects to the baby from taking this in higher doses on a long term basis, so it is usually advised to avoid if at all possible. A small one off dose is unlikely to cause any long term harm however best to discuss with GP as they know your full history and are better placed to advise on your phobia issues.


----------

